# Camallanus worms in dwarf puffer?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a dwarf puffer that has a very small white protrusion near it's anus. Earlier this morning i also saw a red "worm" coming out of it's anus but i thought it might just be red feces. I only feed them blackworms. The puffer doesn't have a caved in body and it hasn't lost it's appetite. He still swims around and is acting normal as far as i can tell.. but the protrusion and the red thing i saw worries me. Should i get some meds? i just bought some Red Cherry Shrimp and i read on another forum that meds will probably kill all the shrimp?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would definitely de-worm him. Puffers are another fish that can be prone to internal parasites and not really show outward symptoms, so it's a good idea to de-worm all of them as a precaution.

Here is a recipe that is ingested by the fish, so it should be fine with your shrimp. 
De-worm recipe

This is the method that most of us use with very good results and it's very safe compared to most other methods out there.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I use a similar mix. 
I keep levamisole on hand..i would suggest you find the Levamisole Hcl(water soluable) it comes in t pills but they use a bonding agent in that that makes it difficult to mix.
levasole is the same product under a different name.
other meds you can try Flubenzadole and fenbenzadole. the advantage to t these is it will kill the eggs.
it is availabel from a veterinarian. if you have feed stores and livein the US you can find Levamisole at the feed stores. it is a common worming produce used to worm live stock(pigs and sheep)


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

You can find Levamisole HCl on-line sold as Tramisol.

I'm not sure what the Metronidazole is for in the de-worm recipe. It's anti-protozoal.

The Levamisole alone will treat Camallanus. Levamisole HCl (=Levisol or Tramisol) can be fed in food or used as a bath. Use 10 mg Levamisol HCl per liter (38 mg/gal).


----------

